# 2009 32bhds Or 310bhs? Help, New To This Camp World!



## pilotsparky (Mar 19, 2009)

We are going to buy our first camper this weekend. We will park this seasonally at Salt Fork. We have two girls, 3 1/2 and 1 1/2 and their grandparents and aunts/uncles have trailers there too.

We like both, the 32bhds is $19,951 and the 310 bhs is $22,999. No prep fee, just tax and $255 title stuff on top of that. Does that seem fair? Is one a better value? I started down the pacth of Outback becuase of the white cabinets, but really I like both. I need storage, so both seem from pictures to be a good fit. The 310 offers more bunks, but there are just 4 of us.

General RV in Canton will match the 2009 BHS in price, but give us a 2010. The 2009 at Holman does have the alluminum rims and vent, so they tell me it is identical to the 2010. What a curve ball!

Any insight, feedback, tips or word of advise would really help us. We are loving the Outback so much, we can't choose!

So excited we cannot sleep!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The bunks and amt of sleeping room depends on how often you have guests of any age. Basically your call.

You are close enough to check the prices at Lakeshore RV in Michigan for comparison to see how good or bad your quote is. Good luck, it is exciting!

John


----------



## JLWilson717 (Apr 24, 2008)

Last year when we were shopping for a new travel trailer, we considered both the 32bhds and the 310bhs, but chose a 2008 32bhds from General RV in Mt. Clemens, MI. We absolutely LOVE it. The 2009 you are looking at was probably built early in the model year, and I've heard that Keystone will not build any more. Our children are 13 and 11, so the rear suite (as we call it) is perfect for them. With your children being younger, the fold down upper bunk may pose a problem. We have storage areas that aren't even used (yet!), and I've done a few mods. We keep ours on a seasonal site, and it also stays stored there over the winter. This is convenient since we do not want to own a truck to tow, at least not yet.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Both are great campers. We are looking to try to snag one of the last few 32BHDS's out there, or even a 320FDB.

We have had our 31RQS for 3 years and she has been a wonderful escape for us! And to answer your question about price, I don't think you can beat them and if my intuition is right, I'll bet they are coming from Holman RV.

The only draw back to the 32BHDS is that it has the front storage compartment only. the 31RQS had both front and rear. We use both currently and that is our only stumbling block with the 32. But the 32 has the fold out air bed in the rear with a fold down bunk. we found that the top bunks in our 31RQS are really only good for younger children as there is not much head room. Check that on the 310.

We looked at the 310 but it doesn't have the bathroom storage cabinets or glass corner shower we have become accustomed to in the 31RQS. Plus the lack of rear compartment storage kinda turned us off.

Our experience with the 31RQS has been a great one. The 310 and 32BHDS are close in weight, length and handling (I would assume). I have towed the 31RQS with an Expedition, Silverado 1500HD and now a Ford F-250. From my experience and my personal opinion the 1/2 ton truck and/or engine does not cut it. the Expedition had a 5.4L V-8 and the Silverado had a 5.7L V-8. Not really enough power and the camper man handled both those vehicles.

The F-250 is a 6.8L V-10 and does a very nice job of towing and managing the beast.

I would venture to say that you will be very happy with either model.

Suggestions: 
1. Look into a Second Battery
2. Consider an Electric Tongue Jack
3. Make sure if either have the electric awning that there is a mechanism to release trapped water.
4. Make sure the galley dump valve is pointed out to you and is properly labeled.
5. Ensure you have a good weight distribution and Sway mitigation Hitch such as Equalizer or Blue Ox or equivelant.
6. If you have any questions, needs, or find yourself stuck, you'll find someone on here pretty much 24/7 and more than likely can help.

Good Luck! Make sure you leave a 32 for me!!

Eric


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Eric, they said it was gonna be parked seasonally, don t think there gonna tow







I assume hook ups, and no need to spend money on a electric jack, now the labeling, thats important!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

We have a 32BHDS and LOVE it !! The rear room is great for the kids and when we travel with (Adult) friends, they just pull out the bed and have their own room.

Both are great and if we were deciding today it would be tough. Id like the 310 with the couch in the back but they seem hard to find.

Good luck!! Enjoy!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I have the 31RQS. I really like it but would prefer a bigger room in the back for the grandkids and stuff!

Mark


----------



## sydmeg1012 (Nov 10, 2008)

We own an 09 310BHS (at least for the past three weeks). Haven't camped in it yet, aside from the driveway, but we love it. We asked to have one built and ordered it with the sofa in the back which is nice for the kids to sit on and watch TV if the weather is bad, plus it has the fold-out air bed like the living area sofa. Ours came with the aluminum rims so I guess we got one of those 2009-2010 models. We're very pleased with the amount of storage and the space it offers, especially in the back for the kids. We got a Barker 3000 tongue jack and Maxxairs thrown in. Towing it with a 2500HD diesel with a ProPride hitch, it pulled terrific on the hour ride home from the dealer. Going to take it out this weekend just to drive around and get a better feel for it. Looking forward to 'real' camping in it soon!

I know clarkely will be along soon, he has more experience in the 310BHS and can offer some real world info. I really don't think you can go wrong with either choice though. Good luck!


----------



## pilotsparky (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your posts. We booked a hotel room for tomorrow night to go down there and look at them. I saw on here where someone else got the 310bhs for -$1000 less so I feel like I have a bit of wiggle room if I have to have that one!

I am hoping I will walk in and instantly know which one is the "one".

Now, if I can just get some sleep, and stop thinking about it!
Brett and Karrie, OHio


----------



## tyandow (Aug 18, 2008)

For pricing advice, I would look on line and find the lowest possible price for the same model and then figure out how much it would cost you to get it from that spot. All the dealers I dealt with last year were willing to match or come within a few hundred dollars of what I found on line. It helps to know what else is out there and it saved me over $1500 from the lowest price the dealers had offered without it. I also was able get them to agree to any upgrades I wanted at cost, so I get the electric jack , vent covers, vent fans and black tank sprayer (I forget the brand).

Good luck.


----------



## fshr4life (Feb 7, 2009)

I was in your same situation a couple of months ago, except I was trying decide between a 270BH and a 250RS. This site is a real help with all of the experience of other owners that you can tap into.

We decided on a 270BH, and we just got back from Lakeshore RV in Muskegon Michigan yesterday with it. We are excited beyond words now having just camped out for the last three nights in it! I highly recommend that you talk to both Lakeshore and Holman in addition to your local dealers. That's what we did, and Marci at Lakeshore gave us the best deal. She was really great to work with and their service guys there are top-notch as well. We had a 2010 custom-built for us at the factory for the same price that Holman wanted for a 2009 that had been on their lot for most of a year. None of the dealers around here (New York/New Jersey) could touch either of their prices. In fact, one of the RV dealer's managers near here didn't believe me when I told her the price I was quoted at Lakeshore. In fact, she told me that she pays more for the 270BH as a dealer than I paid at Lakeshore.

Having just gone through what you're going through, I can feel your excitement. I'd tell you to try your best to calm down a little and take your time in your selection. We couldn't sleep either for a week or two, but we're really really happy that we took our time, talked to lots of dealers, and got exactly what we wanted. Really think about what you need in a camper as far as storage space and sleeping areas go. Everyone's situation is a little bit different, so spend plenty of time in the models that you're checking out at the dealers near you. Ask lots of questions. Don't be in too much of a rush because once you buy it, that's it. Think about your daily routines and how you'll go about them in each model. No matter which dealer you go with, I don't think you can beat an Outback for value.

I'll be happy to help in any way I can! Send me and email and I'll give you the rundown of what we just did to get ours. Good luck!

Fshr4life

TT 2010 270BH
TV 2008 Chevy Silverado 1500


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

if you don't need the extra bunks.......and you are in a seasonal......

32bhds, add a 20 gallon hot water heater and enjoy the fact that you have a nice corner shower..........

I love our 310 and it fits our family needs..........only thing i would like diferent......corner shower


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

As an emptynester let me say this!!
The kids will grow up over night and as they grow so will there "friends list" and before you know it you will have their friends camping with you!!
and a single word BABYSITTER!!! even if it's an older cousin if Mom and Dad want to go out to dinner, or stay late at a nearby campsite, the extra bunk(s) will save a bring the babysitter home in the dark (or rain).
and most importantly enjoy the time with them because you can't imagine how quickly the time goes by and they are married themselves!!
TTFN
Ember


----------



## Scottyfish (Mar 7, 2009)

clarkely said:


> 32bhds, add a 20 gallon hot water heater and enjoy the fact that you have a nice corner shower..........


A 20 gallon water heater that fits our 32BHDS.......do tell! Where can I find such an item?


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Scottyfish said:


> 32bhds, add a 20 gallon hot water heater and enjoy the fact that you have a nice corner shower..........


A 20 gallon water heater that fits our 32BHDS.......do tell! Where can I find such an item?
[/quote]

X2. This would be nice!


----------



## pilotsparky (Mar 19, 2009)

We have returned from Cincinnati without making a purchase :-(

Go to the hotel late Friday night and went over about noon on Saturday. We looked at both, and then let to get lunch and talk it over. In the meantime General RV from Canton called and offered to order us a 2010 310 BHS in the color I want, with the optional sofa in the back like I want. And they came down to $21,900. General is 50 minutes from whwere we will be parking, Holman is 3 hours.

We sat at the Bass Pro and talked about it and decided if they came down just a little on the 32BHDS we would buy it, we really needed to make the gap a bit bigger for us to jump. We called the sales guy back and asked what we could do. He wasn't willing to budge at all, even though they have 8 of them on the lot and they are discontinued. I said we just couldn't do it without a little flexibility and he got off the phone with us fast and wished us luck...on the the next customer.

I just cannot pay sticker price. There is something in my blood that needs to feel like I got an amazing deal. I know the price was good, but I just needed something to push me over the edge. So, I think we will just order the other one so we can get the ball rolling.

Both were very nice, and the bathroom on the 32BHDS was awesome. In the end I think we will spend more time at the U shaped kitchen eating/playing board games than in the bathroom so that helped us a bit.

Thanks to all for the input, this has been such a learning experience. I hope my next thread is an announcement of finally making the purchase.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Don't be disappointed, just be happy that you are one step closer to making a decision!









Definetly make sure to get what you want. Trading a year later can be expensive.


----------



## Bennitt5 (Aug 22, 2008)

One other note some of the 09 32bhds have dark cabinets not white. we just bought a 32bhdsle last fall and we love it we moved up from the 30rls. the back bedroom works out great with our boys they can go back there and play which leaves the living area open for us to hang out if the weather is bad.


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

I stood in the shower of the 32BHDS at Holman and it was what helped me decide on the 310BHS. I liked the shower door, but the 310 had the same size shower as my old camper and with a curved shower rod I had more room. I expected the 32's shower to feel bigger but it didn't. I like the 310's bath as it makes giving the little kids a bath really easy.

Another thing that changed my decision was the lack of the second door on the 32 and the no swivel TV. I love that swivel TV. Movies with friends and kids at night then flip it around to the bedroom to doze off watching the news. The second door is a godsend. I always hate it that they put the door of the TT by the master bed in ever floorplan just about. My 15yo brother in law gets up at the crack of dawn and goes in and out constantly. wham wham wham! In my old camper it would wake me up. In the 310, never hear it.

Also the 310 has the King Dinette which adds a ton of storage, makes a nice big bed, and we can fit 8 people on it...tightly, but 6 fit great. I find that I have too much storage as my old camper is packed and in the 310 I have tons of extra space.


----------



## pilotsparky (Mar 19, 2009)

Wow, great points Dub, I should have got in the shower. I think the decision has finally been made! Had Holman come off the $19951 on the 32BHDS by $500 we would have bought that, but they wouldn't budge a dime. I got General RV in Canton to order the 310 in Fern color (my favorite), 2010 with the upgrade to sofa in the back for $21,900. Holman matched back, but General is only 50 miles from the site and Holman is 3+ hours.

We are headed there tomorrow night to place the order! They have one onsite in Havana with the couch in the back, I might end up taking that one instead of ordering one. I am still deciding if I want the couch of the bunks, it is hard to figure what is best with really little girls.

Thanks to everyone for their invalueable feedback!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

pilotsparky said:


> Wow, great points Dub, I should have got in the shower. I think the decision has finally been made! Had Holman come off the $19951 on the 32BHDS by $500 we would have bought that, but they wouldn't budge a dime. I got General RV in Canton to order the 310 in Fern color (my favorite), 2010 with the upgrade to sofa in the back for $21,900. Holman matched back, but General is only 50 miles from the site and Holman is 3+ hours.
> 
> We are headed there tomorrow night to place the order! They have one onsite in Havana with the couch in the back, I might end up taking that one instead of ordering one. I am still deciding if I want the couch of the bunks, it is hard to figure what is best with really little girls.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for their invalueable feedback!


 This is the stuff great stories around the campfire are made of! When you find her you'll know! It'll make the buying experience a memorable one.

I remember Tina and I doing the same sort of thing. In February of 2005 we had the camping bug early! We were looking to trade our Springdale on something that had better bunks.

We got to the dealer to just look around and met a salesman (John Vadala) who was happy to show us units out on the lot.

After some discussion and a couple of units, John said "I might have something you'd like. Lets look at this Outback." He opened the door, Tina went in first and I heard her gasp. She turned around, looked at me and said "it's beautiful!"

It was Outback Lust. It's powerful stuff, Man! Many don't talk about it but it's real, it's intoxicating and well, once you're smitten....you're done!

Many are living vicariously through you! Good luck!!

Eric


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Great Points DUb!!!

Two doors, u shaped dinnette, flip tv are all things i did not want to give up, and what sold me on the 310, all of that is based on the fact that i have 4 kids.........if i had less I would've looked at the 32.........and then who knows................i never went in the shower on the 32....cause i wasn't giving up the other things.............nice to know i didn't give up anything.......

Great choice on color......I have fern as well


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

pilotsparky said:


> Wow, great points Dub, I should have got in the shower. I think the decision has finally been made! Had Holman come off the $19951 on the 32BHDS by $500 we would have bought that, but they wouldn't budge a dime. I got General RV in Canton to order the 310 in Fern color (my favorite), 2010 with the upgrade to sofa in the back for $21,900. Holman matched back, but General is only 50 miles from the site and Holman is 3+ hours.
> 
> We are headed there tomorrow night to place the order! They have one onsite in Havana with the couch in the back, I might end up taking that one instead of ordering one. I am still deciding if I want the couch of the bunks, it is hard to figure what is best with really little girls.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for their invalueable feedback!


I think I would prefer a second air matress couch under the top bunk in the back. That way kids can watch TV and you get just as much sleeping space as if you had the bottom bunk and the one under that that slides to the floor. I even asked Holman about getting me a couch and they never called me back with a price.


----------

